

Firebase Pianobar Widget- shows current song in real-time - aharris88
http://www.adamwadeharris.com/firebase-pianobar-widget/

======
aharris88
I thought it would be cool to use Firebase to add a widget to my blog to show
what song I'm currently listening to with pianobar (a command line pandora
client).

